# First thing turned other than a pen



## Jayman72 (Oct 16, 2015)

Hey all,

I decided that I wanted to try my hand at something other than a pen.

So here it is, my first vessel.

Its made from Yellowheart, Pine and pieces of craft paper.  I also have a small ring of black foam around the lid.

Hope you like it.

Jay
Tampa, FL


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


----------



## Jack Parker (Oct 16, 2015)

That looks really good, Jay.


----------



## Edgar (Oct 16, 2015)

Mighty nice!


----------



## TonyL (Oct 16, 2015)

I would like to try that. Very nice. I am not into bowls, but I like small "boxes". Well done and thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 16, 2015)

TonyL said:


> I would like to try that. Very nice. I am not into bowls, but I like small "boxes". Well done and thanks for the inspiration!



Not into bowls....yet.


----------



## TonyL (Oct 16, 2015)

It's been 18 months and 3 lathes later...no desire.


----------



## Charlie_W (Oct 16, 2015)

TonyL said:


> It's been 18 months and 3 lathes later...no desire.



Tony, Tony,....There is a whole different realm of turning out there.
Unique things to be turned, green wood turning, methods of holding and chucking, creative turning, and best of all.....
..more new tools!:biggrin:


----------



## Charlie_W (Oct 16, 2015)

Jay,

Wonderful job on the box! Very nicely executed! 
Keep on trying different things.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 16, 2015)

Charlie_W said:


> Tony, Tony,....There is a whole different realm of turning out there. Unique things to be turned, green wood turning, methods of holding and chucking, creative turning, and best of all..... ..more new tools!:biggrin:



Maybe there's a pill older guys can take to increase the desire.   Sorry.


----------



## magpens (Oct 16, 2015)

Beautiful !!  I really like that !!


----------



## ChewTerr (Oct 16, 2015)

That looks really great, and is super-impressive as a first attempt!  Someday, I would love to turn vessels with lids like these, to hold go stones in (pieces for a board game).


----------



## 1080Wayne (Oct 16, 2015)

Excellent use of the pine !


----------



## triw51 (Oct 16, 2015)

I like the use of the pine end grain showing very creative, nice use of material and a beautiful box


----------



## robutacion (Oct 16, 2015)

Wow, that is a hell of a nice piece...!

Amazing work with the pine grain, great wood colour combinations and detail, well done...!

Cheers
George


----------



## TurtleTom (Oct 17, 2015)

1st piece other than a pen!  That's nothing short of incredible!  You got talent.


----------



## low_48 (Oct 17, 2015)

I really appreciate your creative effort, but caution you about the nature of wood. Cross grain construction is never done in furniture making. Wood moves across the grain, not in the length. Combining solid and laminated rings may result in cracking or glue creep at the seams.


----------



## MikeL (Oct 17, 2015)

This is outstanding work and very creative design. Thanks for showing it. I'm slowly getting into boxes, bowls, hollow forms, but am practicing on finials for the lids first.


----------



## TurtleTom (Oct 17, 2015)

Low 48 is correct is his description of the forces at work when we glue.  I have noted that with smaller pieces that I've made like yours, it just doesn't happen.  The mass is just not there for the forces to work on.  I'm sure there are exceptions as many woods have very different expansion coefficients that I'm not aware of that could complicate things. 
  So keep all this in the back of your head and when one splits, you go "Well, it does happen after all."


----------

